# Yearly Shot Question



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We're due for our yearly visit to the vet again. Bella and Dani will get their "regular" shots this month and in November, they'll get their rabies shot.

I've been trying to find a thread on what shots they should have--has anything been added, has something been found harmful, etc.

So could someone write down what shots they need. They will also have blood work done for heartworm and a stool sample. Sound good?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How old are your dogs? I'm really cautious with vaccinations. I don't vaccinate yearly after the puppy shots and first year booster are given. I follow Dr. Jean Dodd's protocol. I do the rabies (every 3 years I think) as mandated by law. I get titers on Maddie, and they've shown she is still immune to parvo/distemper. I don't get lepto, as many Havs don't do well with the vaccination, it isn't prevalent here, and Maddie isn't exposed to wildlife. Her vet doesn't even give lepto routinely. I also don't do corona as I understand it is rare, self-limiting, and is usually seen in puppies.

My first Hav had a very bad reaction to one of her yearly vaccinations. I didn't know better, and just did them routinely. If you do decide to vaccinate yearly, don't do them all at once. Spread them out.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I read about the lepto and had decided to not give that to them since their only exposure to the "outside" is when we go for walks. 

Dani is 8 and Bella will be 2 this month. They need their rabies shot every year because our region requires it--most give a 3 year rabies every year but that's another story and another frustration (I was able to find a vet that will special order a 1 year rabies).


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Nancy,

Our vet doesn't give Sissy the Lepto. Also, some vets give the Bordetella every six months and we just give Sissy that once a year.

How are you little ones doing? Would love to see some pics!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine just had their yearly check-up and shots. They get bortadella one a year. Rabies is every 3 yrs. This visit we had an in-depth discussion on lepto. I have been avoiding it because of everything I have read. But, there have been a few dogs in the city that have died recently. My DD's friend's dog got sick and has lepto, but will be OK. So, I am playing a waiting game right now but am afraid because we have so many racoons and squirrels.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> Our vet doesn't give Sissy the Lepto. Also, some vets give the Bordetella every six months and we just give Sissy that once a year.
> 
> How are you little ones doing? Would love to see some pics!


Hi! Bella acidentally got the Bordetella last year--I didnt' ask for it but before I knew it, she got the shot. Things happen fast at the vet, especially with two dogs! We don't take them out for grooming or to the kennels so I didn't think they needed it.

If they get their heartworm medicine monthly do you think they need their heartworm test? Our vet in KS didn't test since we faithfully gave the medicine.

I haven't taken photos of the pups lately. We got my dad from Wisconsin to move in with us last January and life hasn't slowed down since then. He's 86 with Alzheimer's so life has become a real adventure!

Hope you are enjoying your OK summer. With our temps being 100 plus, we have a couple of breaks for water during our morning walk--for the pups, not us!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Just for the record, I did more investigating and found the following in papers we got from our breeder. It looks like the information is from several top researchers in the US. Here's what is recommended: Distemper, Adeno2, Parainfluenza, Parvo. Wait at least 3 weeks and give the rabies (it just happens that we wait 3 months for the rabies).

Of course, titer levels are to be checked to see if the shots are needed but that's another "thread"!

I'm putting this paper where I'll find it next year.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

DITTO ON THE TITERS! my poor dog would get so sick after his shots. we titer tested him and the only shot he needs is is rabies. if he is kenneled you will need the borotello but if he's not, there's no need(i think)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't remember when was the last time we did shots since we've been taking Titers. Anyone since and including Posh and Belle have not needed any additional shots. I'm wondering if they ever need any after the puppy shots. Of course the law says we have to give Rabies, but I'm doubting that's very necessary.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not given Paige any shots since I started doing Titers. Rommy got his shots last year before I could get my act together and get his Titers. And Frannie is due for her shots but she is getting titers-I just see no reason to give my "kids" anything I feel is not good for them-and Thank Goodness my vet agrees-Rabies is the only thing since the state requires it.

I am thinking about putting Paige into Obedience classes so I am betting she will at least have to have a bordetella before I can enter her. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I called around and found the cost for doing titer levels was huge--it would be hundreds of dollars for both dogs. We're going to have to do the best we can with what we have, as usual! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nancy~ Since titers only need to be done so infrequently, perhaps the cost can be justified?

Here's a quote from an article that appeared in Whole Dog Journal:

_Dr. Dodds estimates that more than 95 percent of in-office tests will indicate a satisfactory immune response present in a dog that has received its puppy vaccinations and one-year boosters, so follow-up is rarely required. Expect to pay your veterinarian from $40 to $100 for CDV and CPV titer testing from a laboratory, and slightly less for an in-office test, for which your veterinarian must purchase the TiterCHEKTM test kit._

You can read the entire article, TAKE THE TITER TEST, Testing a dog's serum antibody titers can prevent overvaccinating by Lorie Long, here.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised its so expensive. I live in N. California where everything is expensive. I had Maddie's parvo/distemper done last year and the charge was $57 plus the minimal cost of blood draw. I had them done along with a blood panel just to make sure she was healthy. I have blood panels done on her every other year. Maddie's vet said she wouldn't need titers again for two years, and I've heard other vets give a longer time span between depending on how high the titers are. So in the long run, the cost for me was reasonable and very much worth it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Wow, I'm surprised its so expensive. I live in N. California where everything is expensive. I had Maddie's parvo/distemper done last year and the charge was $57 plus the minimal cost of blood draw.


I'm planning to take Lincoln in soon for his parvo/distemper titer. They told me it will cost $125. I was hoping it would be less, but I'm also glad that it wasn't even more expensive than that!


----------

